# Mac burned DVD not recognized by XP



## Catera (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm running into the same problem. I even tried to open the disk with ISO buster and it only shows up empty in XP. I know there's a known issue with DVD +R and -R between Mac and PC's, but even Iso Buster should recognize the two.

Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it come up just fine on a Mac? And how was the DVD burned? What settings, and with what program? Was it finalized when done?


----------



## Catera (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh dang, sorry, I knew I was forgetting something.
It comes up on the Mac *sometimes*. It was just burned as a data disc DV5 with Toast 6.
and yes, a lead out was written.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd be trying a different blank DVD, and burn it no faster than 4x. And make sure you have Mac/PC checked as disk type, and then try again. Also, I always let Toast go through the whole varifcation process after a burn, and then mount it.


----------



## Catera (Jun 13, 2008)

I've tried 3 DVD's..different brands. All burnt at 1x or 2x. Mac/PC is checked.
The verification process completes, but it never mounts that I know if.


----------



## beeh (Jun 17, 2008)

burn it as ISO 9660 or DVD-ROM (UDF).
should always work on both.


----------

